# Post your Coastal Carpet Pics



## pharskie (Mar 18, 2011)

im just curiouse to see whats out there


----------



## zeke (Mar 18, 2011)

heres my coastal


----------



## pharskie (Mar 18, 2011)

thats really nice mate. How old is he/she? i need to get a good pic of my female in the daylight. Her patterns vary so much. and she is getting brighter with every shed


----------



## zeke (Mar 18, 2011)

i call it a he but i dont actually know haha. he's about 3 i think i cant remember
its good to takem in the sun just gota watch the maggies tho haha.


----------



## pharskie (Mar 18, 2011)

oh ok, he is nice mate. Pretty much the same size and age as my boy. For some reason the female seems to be smaller yet she eats more.


----------



## Joemal (Mar 18, 2011)

Poofy .2.7 long ,10kgs ,about 9 yr old


----------



## melly88 (Mar 18, 2011)

these are my 2 coffs harbour coastals



amber

jaffa


----------



## pharskie (Mar 18, 2011)

wow mate, that is a really good looking snake. Have you had her for all 9 years?


----------



## Joemal (Mar 18, 2011)

No only had him for 4 years .The guy that owned him was scared of him .Wasn't this big when i got him though .


----------



## pharskie (Mar 18, 2011)

haha is he very snappy?


----------



## Joemal (Mar 18, 2011)

No he is a big sook but loves his food so when hand feeding him you have to be quicker than him .


----------



## pharskie (Mar 18, 2011)

thats nuts mate. Do you have any better pics of him? He really is a good lookin fella


----------



## Joemal (Mar 18, 2011)

Some random older pics of him


----------



## shell477 (Mar 19, 2011)

My Mareeba


----------



## andyh (Mar 19, 2011)

*coastal*

posted this guy before but here he is again, one of my holdbacks.


----------



## Eddie2257 (Mar 19, 2011)

my new little boy.


----------



## thals (Mar 19, 2011)

My boy


----------



## TahneeMaree (Mar 19, 2011)

My little girl... Who is not so little anymore


----------



## Baaaax (Mar 19, 2011)

Here's Patterns, :3


----------



## TigerCoastal (Mar 19, 2011)

Agro




Mustard




Lilith


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

A few coastals


----------



## CENTERLINK (Mar 20, 2011)

iM SCARED OF MINE TO MAL. What did you do to calm yours down??? regular handing?


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 20, 2011)

they are such a nice snake pitty they get so big


----------



## Joemal (Mar 20, 2011)

Regular handling and be perpared to take the bites lol.I haven't had any problems with my boy since the day i got him .The guy i got him off wasn't too keen on snakes so he only used to throw the food into the cage and shut the door quickly .He died a thousand deaths when i opened the cage and just reached in and took the snake out and put him in a bag .The snake wasn't bitey he was just scared of it lol .


----------



## TahneeMaree (Mar 20, 2011)

The question is... Are they aggressive? or just intimidating? I'm finding my girl intimidating lateley just because of her size these days, though she still hasn't bitten me and unless you smell like rat, totally non-aggressive.


----------



## sholmes (Mar 20, 2011)

My male SPARTIN


----------



## timmy82 (Mar 20, 2011)

here is a couple of mine


----------



## bkevo (Mar 20, 2011)

some of guys still available


----------



## cement (Mar 20, 2011)

coastal periscoping


----------



## gata1 (Mar 20, 2011)

Couple of my lil coastal.(some older than others.)


----------



## CamdeJong (Mar 20, 2011)

These are my 3. the first one is Tank, she's from a special breeding line that was mentioned in either Scales and Tails or Reptiles Aus. a few years ago, she's predominantly white and the front but the back half is black and gold as a jungle. The second one is her sister Dora (the Explorer, suitably) who didn't show the same trait, and the third is Breanna, now 2.7m like Joel's and the same age, could be siblings as there weren't as many snakes on the books back then.


----------



## Snakewoman (Mar 20, 2011)

My two coastals


----------



## phantomreptiles (Mar 20, 2011)

Joemal said:


> View attachment 191392
> 
> 
> Poofy .2.7 long ,10kgs ,about 9 yr old


 
WOW - my boy is nearly two - I don't think he would ever reach that size!


----------



## Joemal (Mar 20, 2011)

Found another two pics of Poofy .Tried to use the mobile phone for a size shot after he had eaten his chook .


----------



## Bradchip (Mar 20, 2011)

This is Honey, my little girl!


----------



## JimWetherall (Mar 20, 2011)

Bradchip said:


> This is Honey, my little girl!



I've got major wood for that snake! What's the history behind her?


----------



## driftoz (Mar 20, 2011)

JimWetherall said:


> I've got major wood for that snake! What's the history behind her?


 i agree thats stunning


----------



## matt123 (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 20, 2011)

JimWetherall said:


> I've got major wood for that snake! What's the history behind her?


so when can we expect hatchies?
 :lol:


in all seriousness that is the most amazing coastal i have EVER seen, and probably will be for a fair while


----------



## TahneeMaree (Mar 20, 2011)

Doesn't look Coastal to me...


----------



## Vixen (Mar 20, 2011)

My male reduced-pattern proserpine.


----------



## Trouble (Mar 21, 2011)

Honey is Gorgeous, Brad!! (she looks like a Darwin  but awesome lol) 
Awesome coastals everyone  I can't wait till my pair get that big!

Terra











Casper


----------



## Serpentess (Mar 21, 2011)

Here's the most recent photos my morelia sp. mcdowelli. 

1&2; Odious. 
3&4; Cyanide
5&6; Toxyn 
7&8; Grim

Grim and Toxyn are Cape York Carpets, but they're still mcdowelli, so I added them as well.


----------



## spyder6052 (Mar 22, 2011)

this is kite. 3m, 7kg, 6.5 yo


----------



## Tinky (Mar 22, 2011)

Tails when I first got him last year from AM Pythons. Nothing special, but he is special to me. Great to handle. 14 months old and now 1.3m


----------



## Mace699 (Mar 22, 2011)

Bradchip said:


> This is Honey, my little girl!


 
my partner and i went for a walk the other day and found a wild one just like this unfortunateley i can only assume the kids in the area or someone else had killed it as it had visible stick holes poked through it and its head had been removed was pretty angry at how cruel and ignorant people can be. such a cracking looking snake mate havent seen one this color before then if you ever breed honey pm to let me know i will hapilly take of like her off your hands.


----------



## byron_moses (Mar 22, 2011)

one of my prossies


----------



## matt123 (Mar 22, 2011)

male striped


----------



## byron_moses (Mar 23, 2011)

a few more pics i found lying around


----------



## schroomy (Mar 23, 2011)

My boy i just picked up 





Schroom's


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 23, 2011)

Bradchip - awesome photography (as usual!)

Vixen - that is one stunning little snake you have there

And Schroomy - what is the history behind that lovely looking animal?


----------



## S&M Morelia (Mar 23, 2011)

Some nice Animals in this thread.

Here's our SXR line Caramel Jaguar, he was sold to us as a coastal.


----------



## schroomy (Mar 27, 2011)

Rahni29 said:


> Bradchip - awesome photography (as usual!)
> 
> Vixen - that is one stunning little snake you have there
> 
> And Schroomy - what is the history behind that lovely looking animal?



He was bred by UK Python's caramel x caramel pairing






Schroom's


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 27, 2011)

Cheers for that Schroomy.

Here are my yearling "hypo" pair (male first) - I should really get some better photos. Both have dorsal striping almost the whole way down, male was in shed in this photo. I can't wait until they get bigger, their colours have really improved lately (female's base colour is ivory / cream)


----------



## nagini-baby (Apr 25, 2011)

this is my new yearling female. shes a little small but growing fast and eating like a pig!! and handles like a champ.






sorry about the pic quality my partner took them and hes nearly blind haha i thought he did a good job considering!!


----------



## JACKYDRAGON2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

this is my 4 year old girl shes a lil dark in this pic due to shedding


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## welchy94 (Apr 25, 2011)

my coastal noodles


----------



## nagini-baby (Apr 25, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> View attachment 197097
> View attachment 197095



is it the angle or does he have a lump or something under its chin/jaw...????


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 25, 2011)

nagini-baby said:


> is it the angle or does he have a lump or something under its chin/jaw...????



Lump. Dont know what t is, It was let go the next day.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 25, 2011)

Heres one of mine


----------



## pharskie (Apr 26, 2011)

thats exeptionaly good


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Apr 26, 2011)

S&M Morelia said:


> Some nice Animals in this thread.
> 
> Here's our SXR line Caramel Jaguar, he was sold to us as a coastal.



Pretty good looking snake.
Give me a PM on the history & future of this little guy/girl.
Cheers
Ian.


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Skinnerguy (Apr 27, 2011)

My boy, when i first got him
Tag Photo

Mephistopheles
Tag Photo

Tag Photo

Mephistopheles
Tag Photo
He's a bit bigger now though


----------



## Tari-Q (Apr 27, 2011)

Here are some pics of my coastals 

Kaa



Ophion



Simbi


----------



## pharskie (May 12, 2011)

Trai q..... how old is the last one simbi?


----------



## Asharee133 (May 12, 2011)

can someone with a really big one post a pic of head to hand comparison?


----------



## gti92dave (May 13, 2011)

here is a pic of my coastal tho is is bigger now she over 5ft


----------



## Kimberlyann (May 13, 2011)

View attachment 199826
View attachment 199825


Heres mine, ive named her "The Bitch" cause, well, she is lol, the only time shes happy is when she's with her mate Luigi the Diamond 



S&M Morelia said:


> Some nice Animals in this thread.
> 
> Here's our SXR line Caramel Jaguar, he was sold to us as a coastal.



WOW!!!!! His very very very nice


----------



## gti92dave (May 13, 2011)

here r some more pics of my coastal and my cape york



coastal

cape york
my cape york(small) and coastal


----------



## Kyro (May 13, 2011)

A few of our's, Cleo a few days before she laid, Cleo again,Citrus the orange pepper & Ariel the stripey.


----------



## noah2112 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## danielpoke (May 14, 2011)




----------



## braids (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Joemal (May 15, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> can someone with a really big one post a pic of head to hand comparison?


 





Posted these pics of Poofy a few times now but hey he's a big boy ......


----------



## jinjajoe (May 15, 2011)

Here is a nice RP Coastal


----------



## jamesjr (May 16, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> Here is a nice RP Coastal


 
Stunning coastal jinjajoe!!

joemal- i love seeing pics of that beast!!


Here are some pics of a coastal that was the only one in the clutch that was black and white, and some new pics of some RP coastals.

Cheers


----------



## reptileaddiction (May 16, 2011)

Man, it's getting so much harder now to tell the difference between RP's and RPM's just by looking at them. RP's have come a long way over the last year or two.


----------



## pharskie (May 26, 2011)

come on guys. any new update pics? No? well go take some.


----------



## kr0nick (May 26, 2011)

Joemal *** did you feed poofy to get him so big he dwarfs everything else lol he is massive. Nice snakes all


----------



## Naga_Kanya (May 26, 2011)

This is Guin, female (? I haven't had her that long and haven't had her sexed, she was given to me as male, general opinion is that she's female, but I'm open to suggestions) Proserpine. She's a little over 2.5m long, 11yo. She was snappy when I got her, but is now so sweet I can give her to my friends' kids to play with. Never thought I get a carpet, but I love her so much; she's completely turned me round.



























Up periscope!










So nice to see the variations here - Bradchip, Baaaax - your snakes are beautiful - so are your photos of them!


----------



## Leardy (May 26, 2011)

awsome snake man amazing colour!

awsome snake man great colour 




Bradchip said:


> This is Honey, my little girl!


----------



## striker321 (May 26, 2011)

wow know why the pictures so big? but this was tonight's feeding

dont know*


----------



## longqi (May 27, 2011)

Here are a few of my favourite females



And the women were quite nice too
I will always regret having to part with the bottom one when I was leaving aus


----------



## D3pro (May 27, 2011)

Nice boo..er I mean carpets


----------



## longqi (May 27, 2011)

I know Ive got a terrible job

But someone has to do the hard yards


----------



## Jungle_Freak (May 27, 2011)

Excellant close up on the 3rd pic .


----------



## ittybitty (May 28, 2011)

my lovely boy.. nothing special to some, but special to me


----------



## ittybitty (Jun 9, 2011)

here are my two boys, costa - 3 and Leroy - hatchie...


----------



## pharskie (Jun 9, 2011)

thats a nice fella there mate


----------



## Wally (Jun 9, 2011)

One of my girls enjoying some Autumn sunshine.View attachment 204822


----------



## metalboy (Jun 10, 2011)

really loving this thread


----------



## spyder6052 (Jul 6, 2011)

thought i would just bump this thread and add a couple of more pics


----------



## Minka (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## spyder6052 (Jul 6, 2011)

and just to add one of her protecting my jacks


----------



## S&M Morelia (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's an updated shot of our striped girl.


----------



## Defective (Jul 6, 2011)

this is my friends coastal. Her name is Kuddles and she is who inspired me to get a snake....so amazing!!!

first pic is Me holding Kuddles and the second pic is my uncle holding Kuddles.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jul 6, 2011)

Some of these Coastals look huge. Do Coastals grow larger than some of the other Carpets?


----------



## pharskie (Jul 6, 2011)

if its a big carpet python you want then yeah i gues a coastal is the way to go. I will get some updates up tonite. damn they are some nice lookin pythons.

Spyder: how old is that fella?

View attachment 208226


gives you a rough idea on the growth of my male from 3 months ago. i will the new pics i took of him today uploaded tonight if i can. wow, i cant belive how much his feeding has improved, now i just need her to get back on the rats. She stopped eating when i moved her back down into a much cooler climate and ended up with a vitamin shot to get her going again. she isnt as hardcore as her male cagemate on the tucker........for now.

Joemal: How about some updated from poofy?


----------



## spyder6052 (Jul 7, 2011)

she's roughly 7 years old


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jul 7, 2011)

Lots of really nice coastals in this thread .
heres another pic of 2 of mine ,


----------



## S&M Morelia (Jul 7, 2011)

Those 2 are awesome Roger. Can't stop looking at them


----------



## Wally (Jul 7, 2011)

Interested how this fella will turn out. Crap photo with flash but close to the mark.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 7, 2011)

Mr Chow,

[video=youtube;x23vc1D7kno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x23vc1D7kno[/video]


----------



## Danster (Apr 19, 2012)

*My new Coastal Jag*

Hey beautiful snakes everyone, just got this little girl she is as snappy as anything, always has been regularly handled but just one of those snakes lol. I love the buffalo skull on her head. Sorry for crap pics; will post better quality later. Any ideas for a name for this girl???? btw would you consider her a caramel jag or white jag? Owner just said it`s `a jag` lol.


----------



## Eight (Apr 19, 2012)

Here are some pics of my 2 striped coastal yearlings! Male *Hektor & Female *Jayde! Different parents! The male ( 2nd,5th and on the right about to shed in the last pics ) Female is the rest! She is a sook he is a lil snappy till out, as they do! Hope you guys like! Cheers!


View attachment 248106
View attachment 248107
View attachment 248104
View attachment 248108
View attachment 248109
View attachment 248105


Sorry about the attachments, first time posting pics! @Danster - The buffalo marking is cool as! Nice looking snakes guys!


----------



## Kitarsha (Apr 23, 2012)

My lil Sekhmet


----------



## Rissi (Apr 24, 2012)

My girl had a feed last night...



...she uh...got a bit of the coconut husk in there too cus she dragged the wet rat all over gathering it. It's so cute watching a python try to 'spit' the stuff out. Sometimes she gives up, sidles up to the door and lets me get it out.


----------



## raycam01_au (Apr 24, 2012)

okay here is ma little matey hypo!!!!








Here is ma little caramellllllllll beast i pick up tomorrow he is bout 80cm





and here is Charlie get him tomorrow also bout 7ft


----------



## Variety (Oct 8, 2012)

View attachment 267242


Caramel coastal, product of SXR


----------



## thomasssss (Oct 8, 2012)

Variety said:


> View attachment 267242
> 
> 
> Caramel coastal, product of SXR


dats invalid ay bru


----------



## Cameddy (Oct 8, 2012)

beautiful colours.... colours almost look like a death adder morph

- - - Updated - - -

AMAZING HEAD PATTERN


----------



## kenneally1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Red Coastal ^o^


----------



## dannydee (Oct 10, 2012)

I thought I should post some pictures of my girl, so here she is....


----------



## Goth-Girl (Oct 10, 2012)

sholmes said:


> My male SPARTIN


He is absolutely Gorgeous!!!! I want him.!!! Please let me have him!!!!!


----------



## someday (Oct 10, 2012)

Cuddles
falling asleep in the bath


----------



## snakerelocation (Oct 10, 2012)

..


----------



## saintanger (Oct 10, 2012)

my big girl


----------



## Joemal (Oct 11, 2012)

Thought i had already posted these on this thread but haven't . Latest couple of pics of Poofy .


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 11, 2012)

Danster said:


> Hey beautiful snakes everyone, just got this little girl she is as snappy as anything, always has been regularly handled but just one of those snakes lol. I love the buffalo skull on her head. Sorry for crap pics; will post better quality later. Any ideas for a name for this girl???? btw would you consider her a caramel jag or white jag? Owner just said it`s `a jag` lol.



call her kittara 

Cathy


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thought i had already posted these on this thread but haven't . Latest couple of pics of Poofy .[/QUOTE]

wow in surprised you still have all your fingers lol

Cathy


----------

